# Tank mates for frontosa



## Murray1983 (Jan 3, 2016)

what makes suitable tank mates for Frontosa ? Needs to be from Tanyangyikan . Is there any plecs or catfish from there also that would be compatible ?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

What size is the tank? The probability of something working in an 8' tank is much higher than in a 6' tank.


----------



## Murray1983 (Jan 3, 2016)

zimmy said:


> What size is the tank? The probability of something working in an 8' tank is much higher than in a 6' tank.


It's a 48x18x15 55g but only going to be using that as a growout tank for a 1/2yr to then transfer them into a 6ft


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

By the time the fronts reach the size to need the 6 footer anything you have with them will likely become a tasty snack, maybe not right away but in a matter of time.

Be careful with catfish as some of them will extend their fins when attacked and still end up dead but also kill the attacker in the process.

If you want to keep fronts, it's best to keep them in a dedicated tank. An 8 foot tank can open up other possibilities.


----------



## Murray1983 (Jan 3, 2016)

How many would be a good number to start with them considering my set up and plans . Will be running two external Ehiems . I be heard Calvus can make good tank mates ?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

From experience, Zimmy's point is spot on. I kept a colony of Fronts for about 10 years, and went through all the stages, and ultimately the rule of "big fish eat little fish" catches up with you. As striking as Frontosa are, they are generally quite peaceful and graceful, almost boring in that they don't move around near as much as other fish, and for some people this is a negative.

In addition to them eating anything they can fit in their mouths, they tend to be most active in lower light which is when those other fish are least active.

I'd not even use a 12" wide tank for anything but fry under 2" FWIW. These fish grow faster than most give credit for, and having a large footprint is advantageous.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Murray1983 said:


> I be heard Calvus can make good tank mates ?


Check out this thread. The second pic down is what was left of a calvus. Not saying it couldn't work for a few years but eventually its a likely outcome.

Is your 6 footer a 135 (18" width) or 180 (24" width)? That will make a difference to how many you should stock.


----------



## Murray1983 (Jan 3, 2016)

Is your 6 footer a 135 (18" width) or 180 (24" width)? That will make a difference to how many you should stock.[/quote]

I m getting the 6ft made up custom , I may even try and stretch to a 7ft . So will go for as wide and as long as possible


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

A bigger tank decorated the right way definitely gives more options. Take a look at fmueller's site to see what tankmates he had. In a smaller tank with different aquascaping most of those fish would have been food for the frontosas.


----------



## BratmanXj (Feb 11, 2013)

Murray1983 said:


> How many would be a good number to start with them considering my set up and plans . Will be running two external Ehiems . I be heard Calvus can make good tank mates ?


Are you dead set on Fronts? I was limited to a 4' long tank based on the floor plan of the house and ended up stocking 4 Neolamprologus Tretocephalus with a few other species of Tanganyikans. They have similar coloration & markings while only growing to 5-6" total size. Not trying to sway you from Fronts but if your on size constraints its a reasonable substitution.


----------



## Murray1983 (Jan 3, 2016)

BratmanXj said:


> Murray1983 said:
> 
> 
> > How many would be a good number to start with them considering my set up and plans . Will be running two external Ehiems . I be heard Calvus can make good tank mates ?
> ...


After thinking about it a lot and arranging the rock scape I m now thinking Fronts would nt be a good idea . I loved my Malawi tank yrs ago due to the activity so I m now open to ideas and suggestions . I would like some species that are of a decent size .

Think I m going to keep the Frontosa tank for when I get my 6/7ft tank . Better options with the bigger tank

Thanks


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Altolamps (calvus or comps), usually, make excellent tank mates for fronts. The dorsal fin profile on altolamps is a warning sign that Cyphotilapia have been programmed to avoid for 8 to 10,000 years. They know it would be death for both species if they tried to swallow one. I combined them many times and always enjoyed the two species in the same tank. Cyphos know how to communicate with Altolamps without eating them 

Other species that can work well with fronts:
- Leleupi
- Syno cats
- Lepidolamprologus Nkambae
- Jumbo cyps, If done right, can work (even though they are a natural prey species).
- Several more too.

If you do try other species, they key is to do it the right way: fronts grow relatively fast compared to most other tangs; so, you'll need to start with 3" altolamps with 1.25" front fry.

Here's a few pics of mine through the years.... enjoy...




















































































Like I said before, fronts know how to talk Altolamp when they need to :lol: opcorn: :thumb:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Video, not mine, enjoy...

BTW: Full screen 1080P HD


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Razzo said:


> Video, not mine, enjoy...
> 
> BTW: Full screen 1080P HD


Did you see the shellies :wink:


----------



## Murray1983 (Jan 3, 2016)

Some great pics there , I m going to move in a different direction and go for a Geophagus TRH tank . Will keep Thai thread for reference for when I get my bigger tank hopefully within the year . Will post on other section . Many thanks


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Those photos are stunning! What size tank is that?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

The Dude315 said:


> Those photos are stunning! What size tank is that?


Thanks Dude. Those photos are from two different tanks: 240-gallon and a 125-gallon. They are a little bit older, I haven't had altolamps for awhile.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Razzo said:


> The Dude315 said:
> 
> 
> > Those photos are stunning! What size tank is that?
> ...


I've just been bitten by the Frontosa bug. I have a recessed area in my front entryway that is 8 feet 6 inches from side to side and 3 feet deep.... my 125 is there now, but I may need to upgrade in a year or two...


----------



## Murray1983 (Jan 3, 2016)

My current tank 4ft 55g is currently cycling then Biotodoma are going to go in . I promised myself a bigger tank within the year , well that's happened quicker than I thought . I have a 180g 6ft tank on its way . Be here next week so I can start my set up for a Fromtosa tank . Looking forward to it , has anyone. Got any tips in terms of decor and substrate . What would be a nice number of colony for my tank ? Maybe put some Congo tetras and torpedo barbs in with them at same time in the hope if they grow up together they ll be ok ? I know Fronts are nt that active but there is something about them that is very appealing .


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Murray1983 said:


> My current tank 4ft 55g is currently cycling then Biotodoma are going to go in . I promised myself a bigger tank within the year , well that's happened quicker than I thought . I have a 180g 6ft tank on its way . Be here next week so I can start my set up for a Fromtosa tank . Looking forward to it , has anyone. Got any tips in terms of decor and substrate . What would be a nice number of colony for my tank ? Maybe put some Congo tetras and torpedo barbs in with them at same time in the hope if they grow up together they ll be ok ? I know Fronts are nt that active but there is something about them that is very appealing .


Congo tetras get large and I would think would be a poor choice as they are very active and it is suggested that Frontosa be kept with less active fish. Also Congo's are voracious eaters and Frontosa are not. In a 4 foot tank would only consider Calvus or Compressiseps (once the Frontosa are dull grown).


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

That should say in a 6 foot tank I would only consider compressiceps.
I have a bunch of other fish in with my baby frontosa in my 125, but they'll be moved into an 8 foot tank once the Frontosa get 6" or so


----------



## Murray1983 (Jan 3, 2016)

The Dude315 said:


> That should say in a 6 foot tank I would only consider compressiceps.
> I have a bunch of other fish in with my baby frontosa in my 125, but they'll be moved into an 8 foot tank once the Frontosa get 6" or so


With my tank dimensions , how many would you recommend , and what male to female ratio ?


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Murray1983 said:


> The Dude315 said:
> 
> 
> > That should say in a 6 foot tank I would only consider compressiceps.
> ...


If you are getting a 6 foot 180 gallon you could have a decent size colony. Im not the best to advise you on that as Im just getting into Frontosa, but I would think 8 total would be no problem. I like to give fish plenty of space, but I know Frontosa are not super active when they get larger. From what Im reading though you've got a long time before they get any real size to them... I hear 2+ years minimum to get to 7"... Most of the good size ones I see are 3+ years old. I think you would be fine with 2 males. I wouldn't do more than that. So 2 males and maybe 5-7 females. I will tell you that you cant just put them in together even when they are small... they are very friendly and personable, but they get picked on... and the biggest one picks on the others. If I had it to do over I would've bought 5 or 6 at the same time from the same tank and eventually narrowed it down to my trio. Now I am scrambling with moving fish, setting up temporary tanks, breeder nets...


----------



## Murray1983 (Jan 3, 2016)

The Dude315 said:


> Murray1983 said:
> 
> 
> > The Dude315 said:
> ...


In terms of adding other fish with them , would calvus or compressiceps be ok if they were added at same time and all similar size ?


----------

